# How many bags of Fluval Stratum for a 120gallon aquarium?



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

My rule of thumb, to make a nice slope or somewhat deep substrate, is a little more than a lb per gallon. That being said, 11 bags should be sufficient on a tank that size to give you some flexibility.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Rumor has it , it breaks down 1-2yrs ... 

I think your better off using aqua soil


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

my last tanks been running with it for two years and no issues with break down


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

